# Feeders who get fat



## finallyfat (Jul 7, 2012)

Over time I've noticed many feeders who became or are becoming fat. They seem to be of a type, like me, the tall and thin sort. It's fun to watch the progression pictures over the years and notice recently the "Feeders got fat" trend.

Myself as the example: I've been thin all along while fat billowed around me and in my wake. I fattened so many girls through the '70s, '80s & '90s (half) but I remained thin. A 34" waist. I ate well- I am a glutton who encourages gluttony- the food never became fat for me. Oh how my girl friends envied my diet! Eat what I ate and you're going to get fat fast. I've eaten that way for 40 years. In the midst of spectacular fat blooms over the decades and all around me, I've stayed thin. And I know how to make fat.

I'm a very fattening man who has learned how to select and prepare all foods for maximum caloric value. I'm a feeder. Other feeders know this art. All the girl-friends of my youth blew up with fat suddenly and gleefully. Girls love to eat. You just gotta deliver that food and ensure that what does get eaten is as completely calorically enhanced as it can be.

I know how to set a table. I keep our kitchen tuned to fat. I'm married now. My bride of 17 years got real fat. She loves to eat. Here's why she is always gaining weight: In the refrigerator: Butter. Butter. Always spare heavy creams. Selection of Haagen Daz in the freezer. Juices in the door. 800 cal/bottle v water? Juice for all thirst! Pastas. Cheeses. Nutella. Nutella. Every meal is as fattening as possible. It's the only way I know how to prepare food. It's how I eat.

So now I'm getting fat. Began Jan. this year. I added an item to my own menu- Heavy Cream. I've raised my gut threshold to a pint a day. So I'm eating just like my 340 lb wife every day and night plus I'm drinking my Creams. 

In what seems to be overnight I've blown out from my regular 235 lbs 01/12 at 6'2" to 265 lbs 07/12. Just in the last month I've outgrown everything. My waists are too tight so I habitually unbutton now. I've grown a very fat spare tire that feels so good bulging out from behind me. Lower back rolls are beginning to stack on some newly puffing ass fat. Both tubes of fat blow up and around my sides in tendrils of exploratory fatness. My new fat gets a toe-hold and swells up in side-fat pillows. Creases of fat expand to fat rolls on either side of my belly. My fat is embracing me where each fat tube joins my distended belly. There, the fat tubes swell into pillows and layers of rising and spreading fat across my stuffed belly. I'm not getting one of those bowling ball fat guts many guys get. My fat is spreading. My thighs are fattening. My ass is sticking out and widening. My belly is getting fat. Beautifully fat. My arms are showing fat. But it's my spare tire at my hips that makes it so nice to be getting fat. It's such a fat fat roll. I love it.

Whoever sees me now must think, "He's really gone to fat this summer". They're right. I've gone to fat. 40 years of feeding and not getting fat are over. The fat found me. I love it. I'm getting fat. Really fast!

I've loved fat all my life. Now I'm going to live it. I'm getting sooo fat. My whole world, not just the better half of it, is going to get fat. 

All I touch, my wife and I, fat. All I feel on us, fat. It's my obsession. 

Everything got fat. Now I'm going to eat.


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautifully described. Thank you.


----------



## faintn (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for your post. I'm a lifelong FA too, and my wife likes how sexy and round my ass has become after gaining 40 lbs.


----------



## Jim Miller (Aug 29, 2012)

Many people who like a fat partner, or who like a fat partner who gains, also have those same desires for themselves. It's not unusual at all!

I'm not a feeder, but I am an encourager. (To me it's the difference between her getting fat because of my preference and her getting fat because of her own preference, with my encouragement.) However, I am also a gainer myself. Right now we weigh about the same!


----------



## BigFA (Sep 5, 2012)

Well put "finally fat". Enjoyed reading your post and the joy you expressed in growing fat. Like Jim, I am also an encourager and over time discovered I loved growing fat myself. I now weigh 300 after slowly and steadily gaining 130 lbs. and marvel at all the soft folds, hanging lower belly fat and large, soft breasts that are now a part of my physique. Little did I know that growing fat could be so pleasurable.


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 15, 2012)

I remember when I was strictly feeder, the last thing I wanted was to add lbs. that could have gone to a feedee gf. My mentality at the time was that fat was feminine, as IMO people paid to go to bbw clubs not bhm clubs.
I experienced a tweak of an 'inner fatty' from an ssbbw who was a budding ffa, but by the time it manifested; the relationship failed due to my other mistakes.
As a result, I had that 'inner fatty' submerge, as my employment with its active lifestyle compounded that. Years later, with different employment (in which gaining would not be a job/safety risk) and meeting another ssbbw with ffa tendencies; I made the switch from strictly feeder to mutual gainer.
It took time, as it unlocked those inner feelings of wanting to balloon together with someone, since I was 10 yrs old (due to family, societal pressures and ssbbws I dated preferring thin men at that time, I would subconsciously submerge the 'inner fatty' before it could take hold).

I know there is a stereotype that frustrated feeders with no one to feed, tend to take it out on themselves, though in my case; I was a closeted feedee who needed a growing ssbbw to bring it out.


----------



## toni (Oct 17, 2012)

Very hot! I think feeding is erotic when two play together.


----------



## JASmith (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, I wanted to be my wife's feeder, but that didn't quite work out the way that I had intended( she just wasn't into it.)
I decided to try it for myself, and enjoyed the experience.
So, I suppose that you could say that I am my own feeder.


----------



## ssbbwfan1983 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have gained about 50 pounds since starting to feed my wife...it's a side effect I do not enjoy.


----------



## azerty (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm not a feeder, rather a gainer, so is my gf. Growing both of us. I think it is fare that feeder grown. They should feel what it is to be fatter, if they want to feed even better their feedee.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 30, 2012)

You play with fire, you get burned.


----------



## browning721 (Nov 26, 2012)

This has recently happened to me. 

Close to six years ago, my current girlfriend and I got together. We sort of settled into things progressing towards her becoming the large one in the relationship (no qualms from me). In the beginning, she gained quite consistently but not too quickly. I saw it as an opportunity to cook for her often (as I love to) and of course, feed and pamper her as I've always dreamed of doing. Well, after about a year and a half, she began to level off around 225. Just on the cusp of the cutest little waddle, I might add (she's a bottom heavy gal). It was around this time that I realized just how big I had become during what was supposed to be HER gain. 

Long story short, she began to really notice and love the big belly I had acquired and begged me not to lose it. About two years in, she expressed to me how sexy she thought it'd be if I were to gain more. Since then, she's embraced me as her 375 pound teddy bear. She's completely obsessed with my enormous belly and constantly reminds me to "take it easy, baby", as it's become a little cumbersome to walk. She's completely in love with my waddle and even more in love that she's the primary cause of it. She has since lost weight (around 180 now) as she says she enjoys the contrast of our bodies this way. I know I've never been happier in my life, than I am having my own, physically fit, big booty lover to feed me until I must lean back in bed to accommodate my corpulent tummy. 

Oh, how the tables have turned.


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 2, 2012)

azerty said:


> I'm not a feeder, rather a gainer, so is my gf. Growing both of us. I think it is fare that feeder grown. They should feel what it is to be fatter, if they want to feed even better their feedee.



I agree, knowing being mutual gainer has made me a better feeder, knowing how important limits are and when to truly let it all settle.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 4, 2012)

I tend to date women who have large appetites. While I don't exactly gain weight, I do notice that I eat more than I really want to when I hangout with them. For instance, on the way to a BBQ, a girlfriend of mine suggested we stop by Checkers for burgers! That's not something I would normally do, but I followed her lead. I find myself ordering desert with my date even when I'm already stuffed. I think a lot of women don't like eating alone.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 7, 2012)

My feeder is wanting to explore this. He is really tall and thin and he says he is curious about the sensations of stuffing and feeding, at first I was shocked but Im pretty excited to explore a new side of our life style!


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 10, 2012)

I've realized that I've started to eat more since I met my boyfriend. Going to McDonald's more often, eating pints of Ben & Jerry's in the middle of the night, etc. Before we were dating he said he liked going out to eat with me because I never judged him. He didn't realize I was rather turned on...oops. :wubu: 

I haven't really gained any weight though (my metabolism burns with the fiery power of 10,000 suns.) I used to have fantasies about gaining weight myself, but now I guess I've given that up.


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> I haven't really gained any weight though (my metabolism burns with the fiery power of 10,000 suns.)



That tends to fade with age....my wife ate nearly as much as her brothers all through her teens, and had only visible ribs and jutting hip bones to show for it. We met when she was nineteen, and with no real change in habits she suddenly found herself gaining 15 pounds a year steadily for years. (I was thrilled, but I wasn't pushing it on her). Not saying that this will happen to you, just that it most certainly can.


----------



## sarahe543 (Dec 21, 2012)

im not a feeder but i could see me gaining if im not careful.


----------



## there_there (Dec 21, 2012)

coyote wild said:


> You play with fire, you get burned.



I was never a feeder per se, but I've been into BBW's for as long as I can remember. Certainly never discouraged any of them from gaining anyways. 

That obsession with fat slowly turned inwards....and now I find myself stuffing myself and gaining in cycles....slowly trending upwards over the years. And resulting the the flabby belly currently sagging over my belt.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 22, 2012)

I made my gf bigger then I got bigger


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 23, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> im not a feeder but i could see me gaining if im not careful.



Why be careful? Better just to be healthy and happy!


----------



## sarahe543 (Dec 23, 2012)

i was happy at 130 lb. ive just gained at least 4lb in 2 weeks, feels like more actually.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm about 135 right now and pretty content with that. Honestly, I like being the weight I am now, which is pretty much average. (Not really thin, not really big.) I find fat people beautiful, I'd just prefer to stick to the size I am now since it's what I'm used to.

I had gainer fantasies back in the day but now I'm pretty much exclusively an FFA (with feeder fantasies.)

I don't think there's anything wrong with being an FA but not wanting to gain weight yourself. It's all about being comfortable in our own skin, right?


----------



## joh (Feb 2, 2013)

I've noticed that when I'm with a SO who is a feedee/BBW, I don't actually gain much or any weight. It's when I'm not in a relationship with a BBW that I tend to gain weight.

It's almost as if I get urges to gain to compensate for the lack of fat. It's hard to explain, and can be confusing at times! lol


----------



## GordoNegro (Feb 2, 2013)

joh said:


> I've noticed that when I'm with a SO who is a feedee/BBW, I don't actually gain much or any weight. It's when I'm not in a relationship with a BBW that I tend to gain weight.
> 
> It's almost as if I get urges to gain to compensate for the lack of fat. It's hard to explain, and can be confusing at times! lol



Some feeders have deeply rooted/closeted feedee tendencies, so without someone to feed over a period of time..there's only 1 person left to fulfill those urges consciously or subconsciously.

Just my .02


----------



## detroit63 (Feb 2, 2013)

I gain on purpose on and off but never much past the clinical obesity mark. How do I break the barrier and just let go to have the body I crave now for me as I have for my bbw women?


----------



## joh (Feb 3, 2013)

GordoNegro said:


> Some feeders have deeply rooted/closeted feedee tendencies, so without someone to feed over a period of time..there's only 1 person left to fulfill those urges consciously or subconsciously.
> 
> Just my .02


The interesting thing is that I don't really view myself as a feeder. I don't "get" anything out of feeding. It's purely the state of being fat. But yeah, there is definitely an intricate relationship between being with someone fat and being fat myself.


----------



## detroit63 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think that is very true for me. If my wife is losing weight, I want to gain. It happens once or twice a year when she diets. Fortunately, I did my best to marry a woman incapable of being thin, but still, sometimes I want more! She is still a significantly large woman, but I miss the last 30 lbs. At least I am not in complete denial!!


----------



## faintn (Mar 14, 2014)

I am a lifelong FA married to a beautiful BBW. For years I kept my weight down with regular exercise, but knee injuries made me more sedentary and helped me put on 40-50 lbs. in the past 6 or 7 years. Initially I hated getting fat but discovered that my wife actually prefers the bigger me. She enjoys fondling my expanding belly and turns herself on by slapping my ass cheeks to make them jiggle, which they never did before the extra poundage. I have always enjoyed seeing girls gain weight, but I never could have imagined how much my own gain would turn me on. There is a certain sensuality to two fat bodies slapping together and making waves of flesh.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 14, 2014)

detroit63 said:


> I gain on purpose on and off but never much past the clinical obesity mark. How do I break the barrier and just let go to have the body I crave now for me as I have for my bbw women?



Keep eating? Take a trip that involves food, and enjoy it?


----------



## finallyfat (Aug 30, 2016)

fat hiker said:


> Beautifully described. Thank you.



You're welcome. I love fat prose. 

And thank you.


----------



## finallyfat (Aug 30, 2016)

faintn said:


> I am a lifelong FA married to a beautiful BBW. For years I kept my weight down with regular exercise, but knee injuries made me more sedentary and helped me put on 40-50 lbs. in the past 6 or 7 years. Initially I hated getting fat but discovered that my wife actually prefers the bigger me. She enjoys fondling my expanding belly and turns herself on by slapping my ass cheeks to make them jiggle, which they never did before the extra poundage. I have always enjoyed seeing girls gain weight, but I never could have imagined how much my own gain would turn me on. There is a certain sensuality to two fat bodies slapping together and making waves of flesh.



I wonder how fat they are today? 

I love seeing other FA's grow fat. It's always a pleasant surprise. 

I have yet to see any real fat loving guy not enjoy their own fat once it comes to them too.

You like fat, get fat. Any guy making a woman fat but not becoming fat himself isn't doing it for the fat. He's doing it for control. 

Girls, you want to avoid controllers- choose the fat guy. He doesn't want to control you, he simply likes fat.


----------



## Tad (Aug 30, 2016)

finallyfat said:


> I wonder how fat they are today?
> 
> I love seeing other FA's grow fat. It's always a pleasant surprise.
> 
> ...



Some pretty broad generalizations there, and I'm pretty sure that they are not always true.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 30, 2016)

finallyfat said:


> I wonder how fat they are today?
> 
> I love seeing other FA's grow fat. It's always a pleasant surprise.
> 
> ...



This can be ready many ways. Are you talking about loving fat, or loving a person who is fat?
I am very fit, and I like being fit. I only want BBWs, but I don't want to make them change. I would be down with a partner who was "letting herself go," or wanted to gain. If you need to change the person you are dating, you are dating the wrong person.


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 30, 2016)

fuelingfire said:


> If you need to change the person you are dating, you are dating the wrong person.



This is so very true!


----------



## voluptuouslover (Sep 6, 2016)

joh said:


> I've noticed that when I'm with a SO who is a feedee/BBW, I don't actually gain much or any weight. It's when I'm not in a relationship with a BBW that I tend to gain weight.
> 
> It's almost as if I get urges to gain to compensate for the lack of fat. It's hard to explain, and can be confusing at times! lol




This last line explains me over the last several years. I know exactly what you mean... Although it is the lack of Fat that my wife was gaining or lack of Fat in our relationship that made me turn it on myself. 

I probably would have never had such an urge to push myself to intentionally gain.....but she is a gorgeous Chunky woman....which I so very much want her to gain and get Fat. She gains... but it has been ever so slowly....even though I began the grocery shopping several years ago and buying all her favorite fattening ben n jerrys, chocolates, cookies, sweets etc. etc. That's when unintentionally I started my trend of indulging with her in deserts and ice cream after dinner every night and all of a sudden I realized I had gained a bunch of weight. I decided to intentionally gain and stuff myself so much to get my wife to notice, comment or tease me a bit for how big of a belly I developed. She never mentioned anything so I kept stuffing and stuffing until eventually I was eating 3-4 times as much each day and a lot more fattening stuff. My weight gain fascination was now centered on me. My appetite was huge and instead of my wife saying anything to me she kept making our dinners more fattening than ever and my plates bigger and bigger not to mention immediately brining me seconds and on occasion thirds even after I told her NO.....followed by massive bowls of fattening ice cream. So the roles became reversed even though she was gaining and getting heavier I was turning into her big Blimp....and she didn't seem to mind. During this time I was more turned on by How much I was gaining and How Big my Gut was becoming even more than her measly 5 Lbs. here, her 7 lbs. there.

I believe a Mutual Gaining relationship would be the most sexual, physical and mentally arousing & stimulating thing for me.


----------



## ShakesSphere (Sep 8, 2016)

Not everyone who wants to be a feeder or a feedee will automatically succeed. I have discovered that I am a mediocre feeder at best but a spectacular feedee. After failing to pack on any more than 20 pounds to a lover over the years, I discovered that I can gain weight easily and rapidly. That's how I went from a 240-pound feeder to a 415-pound feedee (and that's just my summer weight!).


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 7, 2017)

Woooh! What a hot thread *fans self*


----------



## Tracii (Feb 7, 2017)

Oh my the first post had me riveted from beginning to end.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 7, 2017)

I feel like it will almost always end this way. How could it not?


----------



## PiggyGoesPop (Feb 19, 2017)

I always considered myself a FA/Feeder but over time I completely lost control of my own appetite and kinda blimped up a bit. Haha.


----------



## ShakesSphere (Feb 21, 2017)

My FFA feeder girlfriend has gone from 120 pounds to at least 180 recently. A 60 pound gain is not as big as my 150 pound gain under her encouraging hands, but actually each of us weighs half again more than when we first met.


----------



## finallyfat (May 2, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Oh my the first post had me riveted from beginning to end.



That's a very nice compliment. Thanks.

Eating after-lunch packs of Nutter Butters while I watch the rain outside. My fatso is having a lg box of Crunch n Munch for her snack. We'll kiss after and be so stuffed. 

Engulfed in fat. Laying in it and sensing our swell. She marvels at how soft and smooth my skin has become. A cream-filled high fat diet does wonders! We are what we eat.


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 3, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Oh my the first post had me riveted from beginning to end.



I feel like this scenario is totally you.


----------



## Tracii (May 3, 2017)

Amanda in a way I can see that.LOL.
The story is soo romantic at least to me it is.
I would love to fatten up a partner.


----------



## AmandaLynn (May 3, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Amanda in a way I can see that.LOL.
> The story is soo romantic at least to me it is.
> I would love to fatten up a partner.



I can definitely see it! *poke*


----------



## traceg (May 3, 2017)

I also would love to fatten my partner up !!


----------



## TwoSwords (Sep 24, 2017)

I've never actually been a feeder per se (though there were times when I took great delight from preparing a meal for someone else,) but I became a self-feeder as a psychological defense mechanism, because if not, I would probably have imploded from the lack of fat people in my life.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Sep 24, 2017)

Yessssss....

Lifelong F.A., met female into stuffing and fattening men, enjoyed the "letting go" process except for not being able to wear favorite jeans, etc. SHE sure enjoyed it...I felt like a rock star!


----------



## faintn (Aug 12, 2020)

faintn said:


> Thanks for your post. I'm a lifelong FA too, and my wife likes how sexy and round my ass has become after gaining 40 lbs.


I've found the perfect wife. She's a little on the chubby side with an expanded hourglass figure, great tits and a wonderfully fat ass. Her inflated cheek orbs are perfectly round, even a little out of proportion with the rest of her body and with a generous amount of cellulite that I love to touch and squeeze. 

But now I've learned how my own fat turns her on. She really, REALLY likes my big ass, which has gotten a bit fatter and rounder. I never paid much attention to it before we met, because it's hard for me to see it in the mirror. She shot some pictures of it, and wow was I surprised! It has grown almost like a woman's ass, complete with cellulite. A good slap will start one cheek jiggling, which sets the other one to jiggling too and will reverberate back and forth for some time. It's really sexy to watch in slow motion. She loves my big boobs too and likes to suck, grab and shake them. She is fascinated by my round belly and enjoys burying her face in it, especially the lower part that hangs freely. My thighs have grown quite chunky, and she loves to grab ahold of a handful of thigh fat and shake it wildly. 

For 20 years I did aerobic exercise 2 or 3 times a week, which kept me trim. But about 15 years ago injuries made me stop, and of course the weight started piling on. My legs have always been thicker than most men and strong with large curvy calves, and my upper body once sported muscular pecs. All that underlying muscular structure is still there but is now overlain with a soft layer of fat that conforms to and amplifies my curves into what my wife thinks is the perfect male body.

I grew up very autoerotic, because I matured at an early age and had strong urges and fantasies that I could only satisfy by myself in the mirror. I had to keep those desires hidden before, but now I've found a woman who is turned on as much as I am by my body. The weight we've gained makes our sexy parts even sexier.


----------



## kilo riley (Aug 26, 2020)

Happened to me. I identified strictly as a feeder when I joined the community over 15 years ago. Stayed relatively avg weight (200 ish) for the first five years or so then experienced yearly weight gain of about 15 lbs or so. It adds up obviously. I had two big spikes of weight gain, both coinciding with relationships where comfort set in. First spike was around 40 lbs. The second was about 65 lbs. I'm over 400 lbs now. Not much over 400 but i'm short so it's a lot of heft.


----------

